# Prijon Tornado is Back



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

do people really paddle these other than on the green during the race and during race training? where in colorado would this excel? maybe on gore during the race. aren't these >10 feet? 

-dan


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

*tornado*

The prijon tornado is 8'3" and is a 90 gallon beast!
1 gallon wieghs 8.33 pounds X 90 gallons = HOLY SH&*^%$!! Batman!
Its great for a few specific purposes. Expedition boating and the Grand (at high water) as a self support vehicle.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

No, that can't be right; my Gradient was 8'8".
-d


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

it is 10' 3"


----------



## Bobby Whitit (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks guys for all good guesses. 

But still not right.

Anyone Anyone Anyone out there really know how long the
Tornado really is?


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

11.5 Feet, 90 Gallons


----------



## Bobby Whitit (Dec 15, 2003)

BINGO

Tornado fans unite


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

Its really a play boat...if your a real man.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

*T*

The only time I've ever seen one other than the roof of Wildwasser in Boulder is in Idaho on top of a car at the North Fork takeout. Had I a more ruthless nature I would have assaulted the guy and stolen it for you bigboater, but alas, having only a dagger animas 10.5' myself, I knew I was no match for him as he was clearly a foot longer. Plus, he'd come off the NF, I the Staircase on the SF, another reason I didn't resort to violence.


----------

